
25% of Slack users say it's a distraction, though 95% see better communication - booksnearme
http://blog.bettercloud.com/real-time-enterprise-messaging-comparison-data/
======
valhalla
I've never used Slack before, but I'm surprised only 25% of people see it as a
distraction. I understand its appeal versus email (Paul Graham wrote about
reinventing email in his "Frighteningly Ambitious Startups" essay) but does it
really increase productivity? What about for engineering teams?

